# Eastfork Stripers



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Heading to East fork lake this weekend and was looking for some help on how to catch a striper . NOt looking for any spots but would be grateful for any pointers . Have never caught one nor tried but was gonna troll some shad raps and maybe drop shot some chicken livers ????


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow I thought somebody would atleast throw me a nugget . lol


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I think people were confused because there aren't true stripers in East Fork 

The lake has been a tough lake to fish this summer due to the algae mess. The hybrids I caught in August were very stressed out to the point that they ooze pink around the scales. 

Your livers will work, but live shad is always better. You should see schoolies early and late in the day. Target the deeper water around them with your electronics to find the bigger fish. Your shad raps will be great for that. Also, this time of your, don't be afraid to search very shallow and very deep for them. They will follow those huge pods of shad around the lake like blood hounds.


----------



## Eric LePouttre (Sep 26, 2015)

sharp33 said:


> Wow I thought somebody would atleast throw me a nugget . lol


was taking some pretty big ones on livers up till beginning of june then they just stopped biting on the livers


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

sharp33 said:


> Wow I thought somebody would at least throw me a nugget . lol


Hi I have caught the Wipers by pulling crank baits and shad in the deeper water in front of the beach across from the Boarshead ramp.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They are catching some huge hybrids (wipers) here on Rat L Traps and Redeye Shads. Any crank that rattles will get them. One guy got three over ten pounds from Oak Hollow Lake near High Point one afternoon last week, along with twelve smaller fish.
On the stripers. Sometimes, hatcheries accidentally stock a few along with the hybrids. Oak Hollow has had four caught in the last few years, and all were around 20 to 23 pounds, indicating they were the same age, and stocked at the same time with the hybrids.
Down here in NC, these hybrids are called "Bodie Bass", named for retired NCWRC agent Bodie McDowell, who was instrumental in the development of these fish. Just threw this in in case you're ever talking to some southerner that says he caught some "Bodie bass", lol.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Just get you some 5-7 inch gizzard shad and fish them 10 or 12 ft deep. Just drift if you want to or move very slow with the trolling motor until you hit a school. Trolling lures will work too but you might have better luck on the bigger fish with the live shad.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does Boars Head bait shop sell shad ?


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Nope, shad die if you look at them funny, so bait shops can't keep them alive. You gotta cast net them, put them in a live well, and use them quick. If they didn't work so well, they'd be a terrible bait.

They do work better than anything, though.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We use big shiners. Most bait shops sell them, and stripers and Bodies will eat them too.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

If all else fails watch for shad boiling on the surface in the morning and evening, chance are the bass are forcing them to the surface to feed, You can throw just about anything into the boil and catch one, last year I caught a nice Striper at Rough on a popper.


----------

